# Hands free phone use



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

ezpzupnorth said:


> Just purchased a 2017 cruze lt...I can pair phones but won't allow hands free use...been to dealer..replace radio same problem...worked whend took delivery phones are Samsung s6 and galaxie s8...any suggestions...


I believe the hands free system uses the onstar hardware as well. Did they check that system? 

I haven't had any problem with mine at all....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The hands free calling is handled by the OnStar module, not the radio. Have you tried deleting the phones from the car, turning the car off and opening the drivers door. Then while the drivers door is opened delete the car from the phone followed by a phone restart. Once this is done try repairing the phone to the car and see if this works. I had to do this a couple of times with my phone.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Also here are a couple of recent Android Auto threads in case you haven't seen them already...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-gen2-audio-electronics/204378-android-auto-newbie-question.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-gen2-audio-electronics/201546-android-auto-car-rant.html


----------



## BikeScotty (Sep 3, 2017)

My car/phone interface glitch, 2017 LT HB, was solved by giving permission on my handheld device (Samsung Galaxy) to "share" with MyLink - almost missed the prompt as it was short-lived on the phone's screen. Hands Free calling has worked since.


----------

